# carte PCI dans un G5 ???



## pluginbabe (22 Février 2009)

bonjour messieurs dames,

Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac. J'ai un G5. 

J'aimerais installer mon systeme audio sur celui-ci. Notamment une carte MOTU (PCI-324) sous format PCI . 

J'ai brievement jeté un oeil dans mon G5 et les emplacements ne semblent pas correspondre... peut on d'ailleurs mettre une carte PCI dans un G5 ???

Merci pour vos reponses !

Et merci pour votre accueil.


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2009)

tu a 3 type de PCI dans les G5, tu PCI, PCI-X et PCI Express, il existe une certaine compatibilité entre ne le PCI et le PCI-X, une question d'alimentation électrique mais aucune avec les PCI Express, pour savoir quel G5 tu a jette un oeil la   et pour la compatibilité des G5 avec du PCI et du PCI-X c'est ici


----------



## pluginbabe (22 Février 2009)

désolé de faire le boulet, mais je découvre l'univers mac...

voici les infos récoltées :

Informations matériel :

  Nom de l&#8217;ordinateur :    Power Mac G5
  Modèle d&#8217;ordinateur :    PowerMac7,3
  Type de processeur :    PowerPC G5  (2.2)
  Nombre de processeurs :    2
  Vitesse du processeur :    2 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :    512 Ko
  Mémoire :    4 Go
  Vitesse du bus :    1 GHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :    5.1.8f7
  Numéro de série : 

Ca correspond a quelle serie ???

En revanche "physiquement" je ne vois pas ou mettre la carte PCI (au niveau des slots)


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2009)

pluginbabe a dit:


> Modèle d&#8217;ordinateur :    PowerMac7,3



vire moi le numéro de série du forum  (bouton éditer de ton message)

tu a du PCI-X


----------



## pluginbabe (22 Février 2009)

merci c'est fait (pourquoi qu'a t'il de si important le serial sur mac?)

donc je je comprends bien, ma carte 5v, n'est pas compatible... Qui veut une terrible carte son pro (Motu PCI324 + rack MKII) pour pas cher ???

Merci en tout cas...


----------

